

Show HN: StartupTalks.tv – A curated collection of startup related videos - j0shua
http://www.startuptalks.tv/home
Let me know what you think! Just launched. Not enough inspiring engineering talks yet, so if you know of any, I would appreciate your suggestions :)
======
skadavan
Good one - well organized and collected. YC class is very good:
[http://startuptalks.tv/videos/category/yc-startup-
class-2014...](http://startuptalks.tv/videos/category/yc-startup-class-2014/)

We did a similar stuff for Audio on the go. This is the startup section, if
you are an audio guy:
[http://www.airingpods.com/search?q=startup](http://www.airingpods.com/search?q=startup)

~~~
j0shua
thanks!

